#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 【忍獸界】(非官方編輯版) 07/06/08 第九章

## tsume

在下第一次寫小說
主題就是在下所在的部落格家族【忍獸界】 
本人的寫作能力不是很好, 麻煩大家多包涵^^b...
*注意!! 本文為"非官方編輯版", 表示說其設定與真實【忍獸界】不相同, 看時請特別注意!!*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
好感動啊~!!
我終於更新了!!!!!(<---找死

總算可以把這帖的灰塵掃一掃了~(炸
那麼請慢慢看XD~(死

第一章 旅程(10/06)
第二章 謎之訪客(10/08 )
第三章 結界(11/01)
第四章 新生活*(11/22 修正)*
第五章 試煉(11/22)
第六章 暴走(11/25)
第七章 被遺忘的過去(12/21)
第八章 誘惑與掙扎
第九章 真相(07/06/08 )*(NEW)*


第九章內容


「……」
「銳？」
「……」
「銳？」
「嗚……」銳慢慢張開眼睛，他躺在一個房間裡，窗外有光照進來。
「銳？」有人叫著他，銳慢慢轉過頭看到小B在旁邊。
「太好了，你醒了……」
「這裡是……」銳稍微瞄了下四周，「阿建房間…嗎？」
「看來你還挺清醒的。」阿建從他旁邊的病床走來，那張床上坐著東，亞雷也在那。
「真是…一趁我不注意就亂跑，幸好亞雷當時及時趕上，不然你也不會在這了。」阿建一邊檢查著銳的手一邊責備著。
「對不起，阿建……」銳道歉著。
「還好你沒再受甚麼傷，要是舊傷再傷到那就慘了。」
「其實應該是我的責任……是我帶銳出去的。」東按著手臂的傷口說，上面已經綁好了繃帶。
「你們兩個都一樣啦，一個亂跑一個亂來，由其是少爺您，每次都我來收拾爛攤子，拜託您不要每次都這麼亂來嘛！再說銳也是受傷的人，你這樣帶他亂跑萬一傷口惡化怎麼辦？」
「是阿，東兒，你做事還是注意點，老是這樣我們也很擔心耶！」小B在旁說。
「對不起……」東道歉著。
「每次都只會說對不起，您到底甚麼時候才能學會教訓啊？」
「另外，首領大人不是很高興阿，而且他這次似乎特別生氣。少爺，您最好有心理準備。」亞雷說。
「我知道……」東傷腦筋的說，「鐵定會被臭罵一頓……」
突然從門底下鑽出一隻眼鏡蛇來爬到眾人腳邊，身上綁著個小袋子。
「嗯？是波波*(*註1*)*阿。」小B把蛇撿了起來，蛇身上的袋子裡放了張字條和幾個圓形物體，小B把字條拿了出來。
「阿跳嗎？他說了甚麼？」亞雷問。
小B稍微看了看字條，「他說他很關心銳和東兒但臨時走不開，所以叫波波送幾顆有療效的特殊蘑菇過來給阿建，看看有沒有幫助。」
「這樣阿，不過我大致都處理好了，先把這些蘑菇存起來以後用好了。」阿建說。

「大家先去休息吧，你們還有很多事要忙呢。」東說。
「沒關係啦，東兒，我們再多待下也關係的。」小B說。
「我們沒事的，不用擔心，先去休息吧。」
「可是……」
「算了啦，小B，銳和少爺也需要靜養一下，我們就先回去吧。」亞雷說。
「…好吧，那東兒你們要好好休息啊！」
「嗯…明天見啦。」東向兩人揮揮手，兩人便慢慢離開了阿建房間。
「我也累了，一直照顧你們，害我昨晚也沒睡好。」阿建說。
「阿建你也去休息吧……辛苦你了。」
「真是…腦細胞又死了不少……」阿建按了按肩膀，「你們就待在這好好躺著養傷吧。」
「嗯…你快去睡吧。」東說，「對了，阿建…真的很對不起……」
「唉…算了，我也習慣了。」阿建苦笑了下，「我要進去囉，晚安。」
「嗯，好好休息吧……」


房間裡只剩下東和銳兩人，室內頓時變的寧靜，東慢慢起身並坐到銳的床尾。
「銳，你還好吧？」東問。
「嗯…沒事……」銳回答。
「當時你那個樣子，讓我擔心死了，不過幸好你沒事。」
「……東你不休息嗎？」
「沒關係，反正目前也睡不太著。」東笑了下，「道是你沒甚麼精神。」
「……」銳慢慢把頭撇過去。
「怎麼了嗎？」東問。
「沒有…沒甚麼……」
「真的嗎？你氣色不太好……」
「真的，沒事的……」
「……」東沉默了一下，並把手伸進口袋裡。
「銳…」
「？」
「這個…還給你吧。」東從口袋裡拿出了銳的小刀。
「……」銳看了幾眼，卻又把頭撇了過去。
「？ 怎麼了，這不是你的小刀嗎？」東問。
「……」銳默默的說，「東…那把刀……你能先幫我收著嗎？」
「？」東有點吃驚，「怎麼突然這麼說？」
「……」銳沒回答，並轉過身去。
東慢慢把小刀放下來並深呼吸了一口，「銳…從回來到現在你就一直怪怪……該不會是…在意著“那件事”吧？」
「……」銳腦子漸漸浮現出當時壓倒東，要拿小刀刺他的畫面。
「如果是的話，別擔心，我沒有生氣，也不在意。」
「……為甚麼？」銳淡淡的問，身體還是背對著東。
「因為…我知道你當時決不是有意的，一定是有其他原因。」
「……你為什麼肯定我不是有意的？」
「咦？」東疑惑著，「因為…我…我相信你！再說我們是朋友啊，我知道你不是那種人。」東笑了下。
「……」
東把手搭在銳肩上，「好了，不要再悶悶不樂了，放輕鬆點。」
「……」銳還是靜靜的不發一語。
「怎麼還那麼憂鬱？不是說了我不在意了嗎？」
「……東，」銳小聲得說，「我……」
「？」
「我……」銳深呼吸了一口氣，「我…怕……」
「？？」
「我怕我自己……我怕我再用那把刀…我怕我再去傷害別人……就像我當時對你……」銳停下來，不想再說。
「銳……」兩人之前沉默了下，東也不知道要說甚麼。

「銳…我能問你個問題嗎？」過了許久，東開口了。
「？」
「雖然可能不太合適，但……」東吸了一口氣。
「銳你記得當時我們被敵人包圍時吧？」
「…嗯。」
「後來亞雷來幫我們，剩我們兩人在護盾裡。」
「嗯…」
「那時…你…變得怪怪的……」
「……」
「你對我說了一個字…然後就……」
「“血”……」銳嘆了口氣並慢慢轉過身。
「在那之前我有些話沒說完，對吧？」銳抬起頭來，「東…你看著我的眼睛……」
東低下頭，仔細注目著銳，銳的眼睛呈現著跟平時一樣沉靜的淡藍色。
「你看到甚麼沒有？」銳問。
「……就一對普通的眼睛，沒有甚麼特別的。」
銳沒說甚麼，只是緩緩將一隻手伸向另隻手臂，他張開爪子，在腕動脈上劃了一下，血液濺出並開始流出來。
「！！」東原本想要阻止銳，但卻停了下來。
金黃…耀眼的金黃色慢慢籠罩著銳的雙眼。東愣了一下，這雙眼睛…跟那時一模一樣……
金黃慢慢從銳的眼睛上退去，清澈的藍又漸漸回來了。
「血對我是種刺激……」銳說，「這種程度我還能忍住……」說完，便用手壓住剛劃開的傷口。
東趕緊從旁邊拿塊布按在出血口上。
「銳…剛那到底是……」
「“金瞳”……我家家族繼承人的象徵。」
「“金瞳”？」
「聽說世人又稱“月之眼”，因為像金色滿月。」
『月之眼…？』東心想，『我好像聽過這名子……』
「家族繼承人是從現任家主的兒子中選出，若那男孩剛出生時瞳孔是金黃色的，他便是下任繼承人。」
「這…這麼說的話……」東開始知道些蹊蹺了。
「沒錯，那人就是我。」銳嘴角似乎無奈並不屑的笑了下，「擁有金瞳的人有比全家還要強的戰鬥力，只要經過密集訓練便能很快成為完美的殺人機器，但是卻有個缺點……」
「難道說是……血？」
「沒錯……沒有看到或接觸血，眼睛的力量就無法發揮，但因為這樣，相對的也就會變成全家族最弒血的人。」
「原來如此……」東這時也明白為什麼銳之前會襲擊他了。
「哼…我恨……」銳冷冷的說，「為甚麼是我…有這對眼睛……」
「……」
「我為了這眼睛受了不少苦……痛苦的訓練、地獄般的折磨……所以我才會嘗試逃家，但就像我之前說的，每次都不成功……」
「銳…能稍微問下…你的家人現在都在哪？」
「……」銳沉默了一下，「死了……」
「死了？」
「全家大小…男女老幼……全部都死了……」銳似乎異常冷靜。
「你難道不難過嗎？」東看著銳平靜的臉，不禁問。
「沒有人會同情對自己不好的人，就算是自己家人也一樣……」銳冷酷的說，但表情突然變的哀傷，「我唯一遺憾的是…我再也不能見到我二哥了……」
「……」東記得銳曾提過，那位唯一關心他，了解他的哥哥。
東不知道怎麼安慰銳，只能輕輕拍著他的肩膀。
「銳…我知道你可能不想再回憶，但能說說當時發生了甚麼事嗎？」
銳嘆了口氣，「老實說我也不是記得很清楚……當時我十歲逃家時被抓了回來，我只記得我們全部人都待在一個黑暗的房間，我似乎看到了甚麼，但突然暈了過去，等我醒來後發現自己躺在個巷子裡，旁邊站著我二哥的朋友，他帶我回家後我才知道全部的人都死了，全被分屍且血濺四處，我也看到我二哥的屍體在裡面……」銳又沉默了下來。
「……」東靜靜的坐在那，「我很遺憾……」
「沒事的……」銳稍微回神後繼續說：「之後我跟著我二哥的朋友生活了幾年，但他後來也在某次戰鬥中喪身了……之後我就一直一個人生活。」
東他覺得自己也問得夠多了，可是他心裡還有個疑問一直憋不住……
「銳，能再問最後個問題嗎？」
「沒關係…甚麼事？」
「你剛提到了金色瞳孔，那紅色瞳孔呢？」
「？」銳的表情似乎有些不解，「紅色瞳孔？？」
「嗯…能告訴我嗎？」
「我不知道甚麼紅色瞳孔……」
「咦？」東變得有些疑惑，「可是我明明……」東回想著那次銳在試煉時眼冒紅光的時候。
「？？」銳疑惑的看著東。
「這個……」東不好說，但看銳的表情似乎他真的不知情，可是東他很清楚，他親眼看見了……
「怎麼了嗎？」銳問。
「……算了，算我記錯了吧。」東感覺銳真的不知情，就暫時先撇開話題。
「先休息吧，尤其是你更要好好靜養。」
「……」銳原本想追問，但看到東很快得躺回床上，他也只好靜靜的躺著。
．
．
．


隔天。
「如何，少爺？身體好一些了嗎？」亞雷問。
「嗯，沒事的，多謝關心。」東回答。
兩人現在在亞雷房內，目前時間是凌晨。
「銳他如何？還好嗎？」
「他現在還在休息，應該沒事。」東停頓了一下，「我現在比較擔心的事我爸目前對銳的看法……」
「私自帶著國家未來領袖出城並害其受傷……首領大人的確恐怕不會輕看這事……」
「剛在我爸那我有試著解釋，雖然小B也有幫忙，但情況不是很樂觀……」
「我知道你的感受，但您也不是不了解首領大人，畢竟受害得是自己兒子……雖然不想說，但還是請您有心理準備吧……」
東的臉色很苦惱並略有些哀傷，「亞雷……我昨天向銳問了些他的過去……」
「…您還是去問啦？」
「嗯…知道了不少事……」
「……能說來聽聽嗎？」
東把他從銳聽來的都一一告訴了亞雷。


「月之眼……」亞雷若有所思的說，「果然是這麼回事……」
「亞雷你知道甚麼嗎？」
「少爺請您看看這個……」亞雷從桌上拿了本古書，書看似已非常老舊，許多地方都被蟲蝕。亞雷翻到一頁然後遞個東。
東接過書後看了下裡面內容。
_「刀之光澤…血之聲…」
「蔚藍之街…晚之風…」
「銀夜之月…照耀…」
「血紅之地…沉默…」
「暗影的蠱惑…」
「慾望的捆索…」
「至上的魔之金月……」_
「這是偏有悠久歷史的短詩，為一名家族的頭位當家所寫。」
「這跟銳又有甚麼關係呢？」東不解的問。
「請您看下那頁最下面，那裡有作者名稱，雖然被蛀掉了，但姓氏還是看得出來。是用大陸通用語拼的。」
東仔細看了下，「Ni...c... K. Silvernight」東稍微思考了一下，「Silvernight…Silver……銀…銀夜？！」東叫道。
亞雷靜靜的點了點頭。
「“銀夜”不是那惡名昭彰的殺手世家！？」
“銀夜家”，大陸上歷史最悠久的家族之一，其成員甚至小孩皆為無情的冷酷殺手，專精使用匕首進行暗殺，其手段之殘酷是眾所皆知的；但在某天全家族便突然消失了，原因都還是個迷。
「不錯，這樣這首詩你也應該能了解了……」亞雷說。
「詩分七行；第一行的刀和血象徵他們的家族性質──殺手；
第二行的蔚藍之街是他們家族所在地的外觀，一片蔚藍，但實際位置無人知道；
第三行道出家族之名“銀夜”；
第四行表示殺戮；
第五行形容他們猶如幻影般的身手；
第六行形容第七行的東西所帶來的強烈弒血慾；
而第七行所表示的東西是……」亞雷停了下。
「“月之眼”…又稱，“金瞳”……」
「！！」東不敢相信自己所聽見的。
「少爺，我想這應該就解決銳的身世之謎了……」
「怎…怎麼會……銳他竟然是……」
「不過照少爺您說，銳似乎記不得他家族的名稱？」
「他說他非常厭惡他家，甚至曾還逃出去過。」東突然想起甚麼，「話說“銀夜家”不是在十多年前就無故消失蹤跡了嗎？」
「是沒錯……銳他跟你說了甚麼嗎？」
「他說他不記得發生了甚麼事，等他回神後才發現全家人都死了。」
「這麼說的話，銳是唯一的倖存者囉？」
「嗯……不過亞雷…我還有件事情很在意……」東看著，但亞雷只是低著頭，像在思考甚麼。
「亞雷？」
「嗯？啊！對不起，少爺，我剛沒注意聽……」亞雷道歉著。
「沒關係的。」東說，「我剛是想再問你一件事……」
「甚麼呢？」
「雖然已經有段時間了，但亞雷你還記得銳試煉時的事嗎？」
「那時阿……有聽小B說過，怎麼了嗎？」
「銳當時…很奇怪……他擁有“金瞳”的能力，所以眼睛應該是變金黃色才對，可是當時…他的眼睛卻不是金黃色，反而是…血紅……」
「血紅色的？」亞雷問。
「嗯…你知道甚麼嗎？」東問。
「血紅色的眼睛……」亞雷思考著，「我好像沒讀過……不過我知道另一本關於“銀夜家”的書，我來找找看。」
亞雷起身到書架前，一本本慢慢點著並翻開來看下。
「在這裡嗎？這個…這個…不是這本……也不是這本……」
過了段時間後，亞雷終於拿出本紅色，上面鑲著金邊的老書。
「有了！應該就是這本。」亞雷拿著書坐了下來。
他翻著書尋找著其中的某一頁，「前面先只是簡介…下面是……這裡！」亞雷開始念著書裡的內容。
_「“銀夜家”…傳說“銀夜家”的先祖曾和某個謎樣種族混血……」_
「混血？？」東不禁問。
「嗯，照上面說，似乎是為了得到強大的力量。」亞雷說完便繼續念著。
_「該種族因沒有任何文獻記載，所以已不可考。雖然受到異族混血影響，但異族血統大部分只會遺傳給家族領導人，因此所有當家都具有一種特殊能力──“金瞳”。擁有者的眼睛在與血液進行直接或間接接觸後將會變為耀眼的金黃色，性格將變得嗜血並充滿殺意……」_
「原來如此……那接下來呢？」東問。
亞雷繼續往下翻了幾頁，「沒有…下面都只是在詳細述說家族歷史，沒有提到您說的血色瞳孔。」
「怎…怎麼會？」
「看來事情還有些蹊蹺阿……」亞雷說，「少爺您先回去吧，我會再多查查得，若發現了甚麼會立刻告訴您的。」
「嗯…我知道了，麻煩你了，亞雷。」
．
．
．


「嗯？少爺您回來啦。」阿建看到東走了進來。
「嗯。」東慢慢走進來，銳作在床上在讓阿建換繃帶。
「如何，銳？好一點了嗎？」
「嗯…休息一下後好多了。話說東你剛跑哪裡去了？」
「去找亞雷聊一下天，我應該沒離開太久吧？」
「不會，我也才剛起來。」
「是嘛……」
「銳，能稍微移動下嗎？我好把繃帶繞過去。」阿建說。
東靜靜的看著兩人，銳現在是那麼平靜，眼神又那麼和平，想著以前他跟大家一起又說又笑的場面，若不是東親眼看到，他根本不會相信銳體內竟流著如此獵奇殘暴的血統……
「？ 東你怎麼了？臉色不太好……」銳問。
東趕緊回過神來，「沒…沒事……是你多心了。」
「話說少爺，剛剛您離開的時候，有個侍衛帶來一份通知說要給你，這個。」
東接過了通知並看了一下，臉色突然變得十分沉重。
「？ 怎麼了嗎？上面寫甚麼？」
「沒…沒甚麼……」東趕緊把紙塞進口袋。
「我去去就回來，不要緊的……」說完，東便趕緊離開了，只剩下銳和阿建在疑惑著。
．
．
．


=================================================================
「……」
場面十分嚴肅沉重，雖然這種場面東碰過很多次，但這麼讓他透不過氣的還是第一次，感覺像在場全部人都在盯著他看，讓他感覺很不舒服。
「爸…你找我……？」
「……」
氣氛變得更沉重了，彷彿空氣都凝結似的，似乎連呼吸都有困難。
東心裡有種莫名的不安感漸漸醞釀著……
=================================================================
「好了，大致都處理好了。」
「嗯，麻煩你了，阿建。」銳說。
「沒事，這本來就是我的工作。」阿建笑了下。
「基本上是沒有問題了，好好休養不要亂動就能很快痊癒，所以這段期間還是乖乖得躺著吧。」
「好的。」
門忽然打開了，兩人抬起頭來，東慢慢的走了進來。
「是少爺您啊，剛剛是去作甚麼呢？」
「我爸剛找我談些事情……」東的臉色異常沉重，可說是十分的差。
「怎麼？發生甚麼事了嗎？」
「……」東沒回答。
「阿建，銳的傷大該甚麼時候會痊癒？」東與之前不同，是用著很嚴肅的口氣問。
「耶？最快大該要一個月吧……怎麼突然問這個？」
「一個月嗎……」東低著頭，像在沉思著。
「東…到底怎麼了？你好像怪怪的……」銳問。
東慢慢轉過身面向銳，「銳…這一個月，你就好好在這休養，盡快把傷治好，在那之後……」
「？？」銳疑惑著。
「我…要對你進行特訓……」


(待續)


*註1：*既阿跳寵物眼鏡蛇的名子，詳情請看“第七章”

----------


## a70701111

這算是剛開始寫的文章吧？
需要改的部份還有很多……
在下挑兩句出來……

一個寧靜的早晨，夏天才剛臨到
這兩個字跟文章配起來變得很奇怪，建議使用蒞臨。

在森林靠近外圍的地方，有一個在山腳下的小洞穴。由於被樹木擋住，從外圍很難察覺。[color=red]在[/color]洞穴內躺著一名少年。

在森林靠近外圍的地方，有一個(多字)山腳下的小洞穴，(改逗點)由於被樹木擋住，從外觀上(前面已經使用外圍建議改這個名詞)很難察覺，(改逗點跟多字)洞穴內躺著一名少年。

所以整句話變成 ……
在森林靠近外圍的地方，有一個山腳下的小洞穴，由於被樹木擋住，從外觀上很難察覺，洞穴內躺著一名少年。

這樣雖然字變少，不過文章的通順度是不是比較好了呢？
剩下的在下就不方便改，您才是這篇文章的作者。
第一篇寫的雖然有點文不達意，但是卻展現出剛開始的小心。
多寫幾篇，相信您的能力應該會有所提升。

----------


## tsume

果然...
寫作能力還是不好(*炸*)
謝謝版主的指正
我原本也是覺得念起來卡卡的但不知道怎麼改

文不達意嗎......也是啦^^b (連作者都這麼覺得...)
不過謝謝版主的支持, 我會再加油的^^
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
我已經把一些地方修正了^^
會再看看哪裡能再改改

----------


## 好喝的茶

很明顯的，你根本不是第一次寫小說是吧(指)(笑)。
如果是第一次寫也有這種水準，那小茶我要去撞豆腐了(炸)。

真的，文章寫得不錯。
儘管有點小錯，不過是沒讓人看不清楚就是了。

剛開始的劇情發展不多，所以暫不評價。
期待下篇嚕。

----------


## tsume

*TO: 好喝的茶*
ㄟ......
是真的, 我是第一次寫......(*爆*)(我真的不是故意的!!)

----------


## 亞雷-鮫

那表示爪爪很有文學的底子
忍界的故事阿...
滿期待接下去的...

繼續練習下去~
按照著自己寫的劇本發展
相信故事內容的文學表達會愈來愈利害
爪爪加油喔!

----------


## tsume

> 那表示爪爪很有文學的底子


其實也沒啦...
國文課常常被老師罵, 考試成績也不好(*爆*)
硬要說的話, 小的只是從很多其他不同的作品, 動漫, 遊戲等等的來得到靈感
所以沒甚麼了不起的啦~~(*猛揮手*)
另外也謝謝亞雷的支持^^

----------


## a70701111

注意一下錯字喔……
這篇是在形容兩個角色的相遇，雖然又是個奇怪的相遇法。
而且區區一隻野豬就讓主角累的需要休息，而且還會腿軟。
這樣子下去，說不定，隨便一個忍獸界的小孩子都能夠比主角還強。
(既然有忍者，換言之這應該是在奇幻世界吧？)
一隻野豬可沒辦法跟巨大的魔獸比的喔。
這次的文法怪異部分……主要是贅詞阿
「回答我！你是誰！！」少年對著人影咆嘯著，並同時小心的觀察對方。「我說，你不用那麼緊張啦，」人影回答，「我沒有惡意的。」一陣夜風吹過荒原，天上的烏雲也同時移了開，銀色的月光微微的照在人影上

第一個紅字主要是並跟同時，所表現的時間是一樣的，兩個形容詞同時出現，就像說了兩遍『同時間』，抉擇一個字出來用吧……
剩下的紅字幾乎都是贅詞，下一篇記得要注意一下喔。

----------


## tsume

> 注意一下錯字喔……
> 這篇是在形容兩個角色的相遇，雖然又是個奇怪的相遇法。
> 而且區區一隻野豬就讓主角累的需要休息，而且還會腿軟。
> 這樣子下去，說不定，隨便一個忍獸界的小孩子都能夠比主角還強。
> (既然有忍者，換言之這應該是在奇幻世界吧？)
> 一隻野豬可沒辦法跟巨大的魔獸比的喔。
> 這次的文法怪異部分……主要是贅詞阿
> 「回答我！你是誰！！」少年對著人影咆嘯著，並同時小心的觀察對方。「我說，你不用那麼緊張啦，」人影回答，「我沒有惡意的。」一陣夜風吹過荒原，天上的烏雲也同時移了開，銀色的月光微微的照在人影上
> 
> ...


嗯...看來我還是把劇情寫的太精簡了......
主角會要休息的主要原因不是野豬, 是因為走了一整天的亂石灘而精疲力盡
而與野豬的戰鬥只是為了讓主角的力氣消耗得更快
看來有時同一幕不多描述點還是不行.....(那還用說!)
贅詞的地方我會多注意的!
謝謝版主的指教^^

----------


## Triumph

看完兩篇的感覺還不錯,就是比漫畫影響太深,有些描述和說明有點怪

example:
【忍獸界】，獸族中最為強大且神秘的國土，除了成員皆是身手精湛的忍者外，外界對它根本一無所之。沒有人知道那片國土的詳細位置。傳說通往【忍獸界】的路程充滿著各式各樣的兇猛妖怪，且通往其大門的道路向外界也是隱藏的。極少的人能平安到達那裏，但回來的人可說是沒有，是片充滿謎團且十分危險的土地。 

像是這樣吧,我個人就覺得可以修改一下變得"小說"一點

另外有一個對大部分人有著根深柢固的問題:標點符號。
散略號和感嘆號太濫用啦,而且基本(外加文法上)上標點符號不會出現!! !? 之類的連用,大概就是這幾點吧。

----------


## 好喝的茶

嗯，劇情好像還沒到正題的樣子(抓頭)(呆)。
最好在下章就能入正題，一直太過詳細寫細節，會讓讀者不耐煩啦(炸)。

小量錯字，和文法上的錯誤，上面兩位大大都有說，不重覆嚕。
只是順便提一下省略號「……」一定要六個點連用，多一點或是少一點都是錯用。
「！！」和「！？」這種符號，好像只有「英文」中能用，中文是不能這樣用的。

唉呀，好像太認真了，還是輕鬆點好(被打)。

你寫這篇文時，心情似乎不太好的樣子。
下次先培養一下心情，應該會寫得更好唷(笑)。

----------


## tsume

> 嗯，劇情好像還沒到正題的樣子(抓頭)(呆)。
> 最好在下章就能入正題，一直太過詳細寫細節，會讓讀者不耐煩啦(炸)。
> 
> 小量錯字，和文法上的錯誤，上面兩位大大都有說，不重覆嚕。
> 只是順便提一下省略號「……」一定要六個點連用，多一點或是少一點都是錯用。
> 「！！」和「！？」這種符號，好像只有「英文」中能用，中文是不能這樣用的。
> 
> 唉呀，好像太認真了，還是輕鬆點好(被打)。
> 
> ...


重點阿...可能要第四章才會......(*死*)
省略號在下一向都很小心的==+
!! 和 ?? 阿......
大概真的是受漫畫影響太深了......
不過若是不這樣寫我會覺得不自然......(*被打*)

欸? 心情不好?
沒有阿, 一定是客人您搞錯了(*揮手*)
可能是當時趕著出門, 所以比較趕吧......

----------


## 闇月 剎那

delete

----------


## 好喝的茶

啊，文章出現BUG了嗎(炸)？

矛盾處1︰
可以寫成，國境設在「高原」上。
有誰說高山上不可以有平原的(笑)。

或，故意寫成「依山而建」吧。
第一章有寫︰「【忍獸界】，獸族中最為強大且神秘的國土，除了成員皆是身手精湛的忍者外，外界對它根本一無所之。」
既然是忍者，想必爬高山如履平地XD(被打)。

矛盾處2︰
(汗)這個要改比較困難。
只能說是「岩山」吧(爆)。

不然，就說這座所謂「高山」，是忍獸界的人，用以考驗想進來的人，而設的結界。

矛盾處3︰
如果說，忍獸界的人因為某種原因(例如，想招攬人材回國)，派人出去散佈傳言，說忍獸界就在某高山上，而且裏面還有什麼寶藏之類的。只是人們問詳細情況時，那些人就答作「不知道」。

這樣應該能勉強解釋到吧(汗)。

故事才到第二章，有BUG也比較容易改掉。
不過到後來的話，就會因為因果關係而難以改寫……(汗)

----------


## 闇月 剎那

delete

----------


## 好喝的茶

這篇故事的地理設計太神奇了(汗)。
偏偏小茶是讀理科，不清楚在什麼情況下，
這種看似不可能的地形會成立(死)。




> 但是又要怎麼解釋人們會知道＂荒原中的高山中有忍獸界的隱藏入口＂.....|||


這個，只要描寫具有象徵的現象，應該可以成立。如︰

「每逢月圓，在傳聞中忍獸界入口位處的那座高山，都會發出耀眼的湛藍光芒，在百里以外也能清楚看見。傳聞說，這是忍獸界的入口開啟的象徵。當然，真正到那座高山去驗證傳聞真確性的人，全都回不來了。」

這樣應該可以……(汗)？

----------


## tsume

*引: 忍獸界*(段落)

經過我仔細的思考後 
我是覺得似乎這個方法應該行得通 
就如各位建議的, "結界" 
高山其實是忍界釋放出的結界
而要進去必須通過個隱藏密道來進入結界內才能到達忍界 

不知道這樣有沒有合理多......

----------


## 闇月 剎那

delete

----------


## tsume

第三章追加
想想這拖稿拖得真誇張......="=
本章有點長, 請先喝茶再慢慢得看~~~(*被打*)

----------


## a70701111

應該說是……
奇特嗎？
雖然角色的名子都只有一個字。
卻創造出一個奇特的故事。
還有，這次的文章已經有明顯的改變，寫的比之前好了。
只是戰鬥的部份還有待加強喔……

----------


## tsume

謝謝版主的鼓勵^^
我還怕會寫得很奇怪呢......

戰鬥方面真的不好寫阿 :狐狸哭: 
我已經盡力了......orz

----------


## a70701111

設定的方法，與火影忍者有著異曲同工之妙。
或者說，是以這個設定創造一篇故事吧。
不過呢……
用這麼大的架構，記得內容一定要寫夠阿XD
不然一下子又縮回去，會讓人有點無言喔。

----------


## 亞雷-鮫

為了消除彼此間那道透明的牆..
決心接受式練..
銳的真面目...難道是殺人狂!?!
在下還滿期待接下來會發生什麼事情的.
爪爪加油了!

----------


## tsume

*To: 版主*
(補回)ㄝ...老實說我不看火影忍者啦......國家設定其實還是真實的忍界設定
內容我會注意的^^

*To: 亞雷*
呵呵...銳的身世還有很大的謎團呢~~~
請敬請期待^^

----------


## a70701111

對對對對對話阿……
第一段幾乎都是對話？
人物的動作全部消去？
這篇文章看完之後，在下覺得重點都放在後面的戰鬥？
因為前面的對話，好像只是敷衍用的。
不僅人物動作、周圍景物、心境描寫都沒有用到。
連主角自己本身都沒有太多的形容。
看到第三段跟亞雷的對話，在下才覺得這是一段話(有加上心境跟動作描寫)，而不是只有對話……
不過這些都只是在下的感覺而已，若覺得不好，那請無視……

----------


## tsume

老實說我的確是比較在注重後面的戰鬥
所以前面可能寫得比較混@@~~(被打)
動作和心情的描繪,最近比較詞窮,想不太到甚麼詞能用
所以也馬虎了一點@@~~(再次被打)

----------


## 鴻虎

主角的話....應該是有裡人格吧....
好像只有在戰鬥的時候才會出來....
小弟還是在這邊期待下篇文章....(文圖都沒靈感的自己)

----------


## 鴻虎

銳也太強......(冒冷汗)
不過如果要被打的那麼慘才有那種強度的話...好像也不是什麼好事
不過銳到底是什麼來歷阿....引人注目...
亞雷好像已經知道了...
期待下集~~~~~

----------


## a70701111

首先……
依照正常情況，小刀不可能擋住斧頭XD
因為在擋的一瞬間，小刀會斷掉，斧頭會直接劈開用小刀格擋的人。
這個戰鬥部分寫的不錯，形容詞逐漸變多，而且前面的對話也變少了。
已經有慢慢的進步摟。

----------


## tsume

> 首先……
> 依照正常情況，小刀不可能擋住斧頭XD
> 因為在擋的一瞬間，小刀會斷掉，斧頭會直接劈開用小刀格擋的人。


唉呀呀...果然是這麼回事(果然??)
小的也想不太到別的劇情,就將就點八(被打死)

----------


## 若葉

嘿嘿嘿~

看完囉~  :onion_61:  

只是若葉都不知道進去要試煉呢  :onion_43:  


不管了~好看就好~好看就好~~


加油呀-w-我很喜歡呀~

----------


## a70701111

果然到最後還是成功了呢……
只是過程有點讓人在意就是了。
這個主角身上，有著眾人都懷疑的力量。
不過，既然已經通過試驗，那麼就不應該想太多了。
在表面上，大家都還是處處小心，其實，還是關心他的吧？
畢竟，還是會帶著一點良知。

----------


## 闇月 剎那

delete

----------


## tsume

> 有以正常情理去思考過 
> 
> 要是一個從外界進來的人 
> 
> 表現的強到讓忍獸界的少主.各個高級幹部都吃驚的話... 
> 
> 首領怎會敢讓他待在自己唯一的寶貝兒子身邊擔任隨從呢=口="


耶......這個嗎......
因為少爺更強啊XD~(被打)

主角的職位在小說裡也是少爺跟老大一起討論的
由於老大受不了少爺純真的萌萌大眼(!?)
所以就答應讓主角當隨從啦XD~(被打死)

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

> 依照正常情況，小刀不可能擋住斧頭XD


超合金小刀擋石斧..應該可以吧XD

斧頭本身其實一點也不鋒利

未開鋒的刀劍都會比他還利

斧頭是靠本身重量在加上使用者力量才能展現它的威力

被打那麼慘了應該也沒辦法有效發揮斧頭的威力吧

而且那把斧頭 已經碎了...

他擋住的是刀刃的碎片..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
一次把全部看完

反而有點混亂了

廢話少說，你這個綠皮膚。我看你的實力也不過如此。

看的出來你應該有玩魔獸吧XD

這看起來一點也不像是第一次寫的小說呢

----------


## tsume

*回楓羽:*
謝謝誇獎ˊˇˋ~
魔獸嗎......只有玩"爭霸"沒有"世界"XD~
只是一想到半獸人馬上就想到綠皮膚XD~(被打)

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

> *回楓羽:*
> 謝謝誇獎ˊˇˋ~
> 魔獸嗎......只有玩"爭霸"沒有"世界"XD~
> 只是一想到半獸人馬上就想到綠皮膚XD~(被打)


所以才會說玩[魔獸]而不是魔獸爭霸或魔獸世界阿XD

Throm-Ka~為了部落!!

----------


## tsume

第八章釋出~
對不起拖稿這麼久 囧"......

----------


## Triumph

久違的神來一筆啊~~拖多久反而沒所謂,好看就行了=v=

不過這樣斬下去都不會斷,沒磨刀太久了吧=口=

其實「‥‥‥」這個可以省略吧,一開始的小孩是銳吧?

----------


## a70701111

好久不見的文章阿XD
這次是兩個角色的衝突……(不應該算是衝突吧)
這是用武器互相打擊的畫面，還是這麼的精采呢……
最後，他們會怎麼樣呢？
期待下篇……

----------


## tsume

第九章
終於釋出~!!(炸

----------


## 信犬

看完了第九章
銳真是個好迷的人物嘎
還有紅色的眼睛？
如果連書本裡都查不到
那還真是有趣了XD
超期待的說ˊˇˋ

----------


## a70701111

難得新文出現！！
對話還是好多阿……
反正這些應該就是您的寫文方式吧(我也不好說什麼……)
裡面的角色還是有其他獸的角色，不過都快變成是想像他們了。
因為一篇故事有趣的地方就是這樣阿。
通常詩句之中都藏著一些玄機，這篇也不例外阿。
可是角色解的方式，對與不對還是在作者身上……
靜待下去觀看真相吧……

----------

